# Gall Bladder removal



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

Does the removal of a gall bladder affect the thyroid and adrenals...if so how?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I was just wondering if the removal of my thyroid affected my Gall Bladder. My thyroid was removed one year ago, and I have had abdominal pain ever since. Found out after a recent doc visit that it's my Gall Bladder, and I have had pain every day since. I don't really eat a lot of fat, but it hurts every time I eat anything, and I'm not terribly interested in eating. I want to do just abut anything to avoid having my Gall Bladder removed. I don't think my body can handle another surgery right now.


----------



## hochelaga (Jul 10, 2011)

I have had trouble with digestion, especially of fats, since around the time I was diagnosed as hypothyroid - about 7 or 8 years ago. Co-incidence, or? My liver/gallbladder were and still are implicated. Since then I have discovered digestive enzymes containing bile salts are very helpful. I do eat fats and oils but I try to keep the amounts reasonable and I always carry bile salts (Jarrow) or a digestive combo containing bile salts (Now).

Thankfully I wasn't at the point of having pain from my gallbladder but I have heard some people find relief from taking liver/gallbladder support nutrients. Pain originating from the gallbladder is quite possibly (probably?) from stones. There are herbs that can break up gall stones as well as kidney stones - one is called chanca piedra and another is the Chinese herb known as gold coin grass.


----------



## artms (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been curious about fat and cholesterol, cholesterol as I understand it is the basic molecular structure of hormones, my gall stones were stones of cholesterol, the thought not metabolizing fat as well alter absorption of vitamins and..well i'm not all together sure but it just got me thinking.Rambling I know but...hmmm


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

I've always had excellent cholesterol numbers until the exact same time I was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism - now they're elevated and I actually eat a very healthy diet. I've had a gallbladder untrasound and a tube put down my throat to look for a possible problem but everything has been normal.

I've lost probably 15-16 lbs. this year but mainly because I don't have the appetite I used to have, foods don't seem to taste like they used to and if I eat a lot OR eat late, I just don't feel comfortable.

When my gallbladder checked out O.K., my doctor treated me for acid reflux for several months and it seemed to help a lot.


----------



## lemurgirl13 (Mar 16, 2011)

Before I started on armour I thought maybe I had a gallbladder or reflux problem. I felt like I ate a heavy brick after I ate anything. I lost 10 lbs in a couple of months just because I had no appetite because I felt so sick to my stomach every time I ate. In my gut I knew it was my thyroid but my PCP and and endo said it had to be digestive issues because my TSH levels were in the "normal" range. I was actually about to see a gastroenteritis but was fortunate enough to find another PCP who is interested in thyroid issues and open to prescribing natural thyroid. With in the first week of the switch my stomach started feeling better. I think there are probably plenty of symptoms of hypothyroidism that don't fit "inside the box." Listen to your gut/heart!


----------

